# Little Cottonwood Creek by "TU Boy"



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

To random windshield note leaver;

First off, I sincerely apologize for "jumping in front of you" today while fishing. I looked upstream, I looked downstream and I honestly didn't see anyone. If you were close enough to me to see what kind of net I was using, maybe you shouldve just made your presence known? Maybe you were hiding out in the trees taking a break? Who knows but there's enough cover up there that someone not below the high water mark is a bit hard to see. I've fished that stream for at least 10 years and can count on one hand the number of fisherman I've encountered so your passive agressive note was a bit of a surprise.

Second off, your comment about the net I was using equating to "not knowing what I was doing" sounds a bit elitist. Its a great Ghost Series dip net, even "eco friendly" and it does well on the Weber, Provo, and Green. If your comment was directed at the size of the net, then I'm at a loss. I guess when they start making nets of THAT quality for 6 inch fish I'll get one too. 

Third off, I'm well aware of the watershed regulations up those canyons and that "wet wading" isn't allowed. It kinda makes me chuckle because with that low water up there a fisherman can very easily boulder hop from hole to hole without getting even a drop of water on his shoes, which is what I did all day. Feet never even touched the water....but that makes me wonder....if you were fishing the same place, and you weren't "wet wading" but feel the need to call me out for wearing shoes only...were you wearing full waders and boots? Really? On a stream that's 8 inches deep and MAYBE three times that wide? Really? If so, I'd wager that 1) YOU are in fact the one who doesn't know what he's doing or 2) You're just, well, too old and fragile to boulder hop like us more healthy men.

So please, next time, just give a little holler, lemme know you're there....I again apologize for "jumping in front of you." It wasn't my intention and I feel bad if I ruined your day but I gotta say, leaving snippy little notes on my windshield after you "pass" on the opportunity to sack up and say something in person sorta makes your rant invalid.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Little Cottonwood Creek by "TU Boy"*

Apology accepted. Sorry about the net comments. I was jealous. It was bigger than mine and I have a complex.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, nice.

So how'd you do, Narient? Catch some nice fish through "that guy's" hole?

(edit: Sorry, I'm not sure why I thought Narient posted this thread. Must have seen his name while typing or something. :lol: )


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it may have been someone that knows you and your car and saw if off to the side of the road. Just my opinon on the matter.

How was the fishing?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure how you came to that conclusion Tye..but anything is possible! I'd be the first one to laugh at a good joke but the tone of the note came across as very butthurt.

The fishing was great! Little Cottonwood Creek is one of my favorite this time of year.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion Tye..but anything is possible! I'd be the first one to laugh at a good joke but the tone of the note came across as very butthurt.
> 
> The fishing was great! Little Cottonwood Creek is one of my favorite this time of year.


I have seen a few members cars off the side of the road. That would be a funny prank and all but I guess we will never know for sure. But it wasn't me or anyone I know.

I suck at that creek. Totally given up on it. Maybe one day when my skill improves I shall return.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Well it warnt me (I've fished big but never little) but I do think a big old net on a crik you can leap across is a bit of overkill. Of course I don't like nets and I definitely don't know what I am doing most of the time.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

What a waste of time for the dude to even write the note.... sounds like a real Munson..


----------

